# type 1 hood clearance



## pwood (Sep 4, 2012)

what is the clearance required from a verticlal wall to a type 1 hood. the code says "a minimum of  10' of clearance from the outlet to adjacent buildings, property lines,and air intakes. ( 510.8.2.1 (A)).This is part of the same building where the roof changes elevation. I still say 10'. Am i off base here? .


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2012)

506.3.12.3 Termination location. Exhaust outlets shall

be located not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) horizontally

from parts of the same or contiguous buildings, adjacent

property lines and air intake openings into any building

and shall be located not less than 10 feet (3048 mm)

above the adjoining grade level.

Exception: Exhaust outlets shall terminate not less

than 5 feet (1524 mm) from an adjacent building, adjacent property line and air intake openings into a

building where air from the ex


----------



## pwood (Sep 4, 2012)

cda,

  that must be from the imc? the umc left out some real critical words . thanks.


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> cda,  that must be from the imc? the umc left out some real critical words . thanks.


sorry yes,   UMC ok does work  what edition????

also might be in one of them fancy nfpa thangs, if you can enforce that


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2012)

507.11 of the 1997 UMC if you are up to that edtion of umc


----------



## pwood (Sep 4, 2012)

based on the 2009 umc.


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2012)

you might want to go back to the 1997, because it is in that edition


----------



## pwood (Sep 4, 2012)

i saw that in my 97. i wonder why the wording changed? does "adjacent building" encompass parts of the same building? this install i'm questioning is 1/2" away from a vertical wall. i asked for 10' or let the engineer offer a proposal.


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2012)

Do you have a section number in the 09??

Are you able to post the wording


----------



## pwood (Sep 5, 2012)

the code says "a minimum of 10' of clearance from the outlet to adjacent buildings, property lines,and air intakes. ( 510.8.2.1 (A)).


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2012)

sounds like there is one more section that should address you situation

is the 09 umc online free to look at somewhere??


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2012)

found it

http://www.iapmo.org/2010%20California%20Mechanical%20Code/Chapter%2005.pdf

maybe I thought calif went with the i codes???


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2012)

do you see figure 5-5??? for upblast fan


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2012)

well it looks like UMC is based on NFPA

7.8.2 Rooftop Terminations.

7.8.2.1    Rooftop terminations shall be arranged with or provided with the following:

(1)

A minimum of 3 m (10 ft) of horizontal clearance from the outlet to adjacent buildings, property lines, and air intakes

(2)

A minimum of 1.5 m (5 ft) of horizontal clearance from the outlet (fan housing) to any combustible structure

(3)

A vertical separation of 0.92 m (3 ft) below any exhaust outlets for air intakes within 3 m (10 ft) of the exhaust outlet

(4)

The ability to drain grease out of any traps or low points formed in the fan or duct near the termination of the system into a collection container that is noncombustible, closed, rainproof, and structurally sound for the service to which it is applied and that will not sustain combustion

(5)

A grease collection device that is applied to exhaust systems that does not inhibit the performance of any fan

(6)

Listed grease collection systems that meet the requirements of 7.8.2.1(4) and 7.8.2.1(5)

(7)

A listed grease duct complying with Section 4.4 or ductwork complying with Section 4.5

(8)

A hinged upblast fan supplied with flexible weatherproof electrical cable and service hold-open retainer to permit inspection and cleaning that is listed for commercial cooking equipment with the following conditions:

(a)

Where the fan attaches to the ductwork, the ductwork shall be a minimum of 0.46 m (18 in.) away from any roof surface, as shown in Figure 7.8.2.1.

(b)

The fan shall discharge a minimum of 1.02 m (40 in.) away from any roof surface, as shown in Figure 7.8.2.1.

(9)

Other approved fan, provided it meets both of the following:

(a)

The fan meets the requirements of 7.8.2.1(3) and 8.1.3.

(b)

Its discharge or its extended duct discharge meets the requirements of 7.8.2.1(2). (See 8.1.3.)


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2012)

what kind of exhaust fan is it??

maybe as close as 18 inches with max 5 feet required???


----------



## pwood (Sep 5, 2012)

upblast fan. I am letting the mechanical professional submit a fix. I'm liking figure 5-5 but my job is to inspect and not to suggest on these commercial jobs. thanks for your assistance. Do you need help finding any more property markers?


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2012)

No just have to dig 13 holes now, and hopefuly not hit any utilities


----------

